# Long Car Trip with a puppy



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Soleil will be short of five months when our family drives from Chicago to Maine via Toronto and Montreal this August. Once we arrive, we'll be at my in laws' cabin in the forest on a shallow bass fishing lake.

Of course we plan to stop a lot and I'll bring Soleil's crate and pen for when we stay with relatives and friends along the way but I wonder if anyone here might have more tips to share to make the trip as comfortable as possible for all? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Either plan on some picnic lunches at rest stops or going to drive-throughs. Too hot to leave a puppy in the car even with some windows down unless you are in a cooler place than we are!

If you have space a doggy carseat is good especially since they can be tethered in so they're safe in case of an accident or sudden stop.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Is a car doggy seat better than her crate or the sherpa? I assume both can be held down with a seatbelt but I haven't actually tried yet. Recommend a doggy car seat brand?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Towels, light weight blanket come in very handy! Drinking water from home. Food.

Grooming supplies. Comb & spray mist for sure!

Medications (Heartworm, Flea medications). 

How does your pup do with current rides in the car? If sick, ask Vet for traveling medication. 

You will soon discover....it is like packing for a child. Don't forget favorite toys!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

HAH Thanks Linda. I don't actually have her yet but her breeder said she is fine in the car. 

I do have an almost four year old daughter so I know about packing for kids! My daughter has been on more than 40 airplanes already. I've never done a long road trip, though. Should be interesting.

I had kind of pictured Soleil being able to run around the camp (no cars) but since she's going to be so young, chances are low that her recall will be perfect already, right? And poison ivy abounds off the paths. And there are nests of Bald Eagles not too far away. Not to mention any number of wild animals that live in the forest at just about puppy level. 

Ugh, I'm starting to freak myself out. 

Long leash, harness. This will be a great adventure. Breathe, repeat.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would make sure that she has ALL her vaccinations before taking her to a camp site like that! She could come across other animals, or feces at the lake which could be harmful to her. Make sure she has frontline on her! 

I have the "lookout" car seats for three of my guys and I love them. They sit higher on the seat and are able to look out if they want. They are tethered into the seat using the seatbelt. It is also ok to travel with her in her crate if you prefer or dont have room for both. 

I am always sure to pack extra wipes, towels and papertowels, just in case one does in fact get sick. My Logan gets sick so often I bring a bowl and just put it under his chin in the passenger seat and catch it while driving - it is too funny.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Wow and ick on all the barf! Poor baby.

Does the third and final set of puppy shots usually happen three weeks after the second set? If that's the case she'll be all set with a couple of weeks to spare. Obviously I'll also discuss the trip with her vet. 

Worse case scenario, she's on a shorter leash and we stick to the front and back "yards" of the cabin which are all nicely cut grass. Doesn't bother me, I hate mosquitos and tend to stay in the cleared areas anyway. 

Speaking of, my previous dog never was bothered by mosquitoes but since Havs have hair instead of fur, can the mossies penetrate more easily to the skin?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I would not allow her off leash and be cautious with the long leash. Remember to an eagle she will be food. At 4 months she will still be pretty small. I take my hav to my daughter's farm and even at her age (6 yrs and 7-8 lbs) we watch very carefully because the eagles can swoop down and she would be gone. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Little plastic baggies for cleaning up poo!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Divaskychick said:


> Is a car doggy seat better than her crate or the sherpa? I assume both can be held down with a seatbelt but I haven't actually tried yet. Recommend a doggy car seat brand?


It depends on the dog. A lot of dogs travel fine in a car inside a crate. Others get disconcerted by losing their footing in a crate. Kodi is one of those. WE don't even have a "real" dog car seat for him... he rides in a donut-type dog bed, with a car-harness attached to the seat belt. Make sure you use a real car harness, not a walking harness. A car harness has a broad chest piece, often padded and fleecy, that will spread the impact in case of a sudden stop. These can mat their coat (though that's probably not a big problem with a puppy as young as yours) but the extra grooming is WELL worth the added safety.

Other tips...

Make sure you have paper towels some "Shamwows!" and no-rinse shampoo along for unexpected clean-up on the road.

A pile of extra towels can be useful for all kinds of "problems", from needing to re-line a bed after an unexpected "upchuck" to just drying off a puppy who has had to pee in wet dewy grass first thing in the morning.

Bring several different chew toys, Kongs or filled bones that you can rotate during the trip if she gets bored with all the confinement.

Bring a good long flexi. I'm not a fan of flexis for regular walking, but to exercise a puppy who needs to RLH, when there's no place safe off-leash, it can be a godsend. They can just go out on the end of the cord and run circles around you. (I've used this method to let Kodi blow off steam before classes at Rally trials!:biggrin1

If you have to go through mountains, you may find that the changes in elevation bother her ears. We found (quite by accident) that letting Kodi lick ice cubes while climbing through mountains kept him swallowing, which equalized pressure in his ears and kept him comfortable. Before we figured this out, he cried all the way through the mountains.

You might want to consider brining enough bottled water (of the same brand) or water from home that you can keep her on a consistent water source during the trip. More than a few of us have found that changes in water supply can cause poopy butts that you DON'T want to deal with on a car trip!!! Once you get to your destination, you can change her over to the local supply, where it's easier to manage any potential problems.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Divaskychick said:


> HAH Thanks Linda. I don't actually have her yet but her breeder said she is fine in the car.
> 
> I do have an almost four year old daughter so I know about packing for kids! My daughter has been on more than 40 airplanes already. I've never done a long road trip, though. Should be interesting.
> 
> ...


You WILL have to keep an eye on the eagles with such a small pup. However, it depends on the pup whether you can have her off leash there or not. Some are too independent, and will wander too far from you. Kodi was at my heels all the time. We started letting him off leash when he was safe from traffic by the time he was 4 months old. I never had to "call" him, because he always stayed close enough that all I had to do was lean down and pick him up!<g>

When he got a little older, he usually walked in the woods with his GSD friend. If we called Buddy back to us, Kodi followed right with him. I think this probably helped with the great recall Kodi has on his own now.

As far as poison ivy is concerned... that's a problem if you've got people who are very sensitive to it. I'm not, but if Kodi gets into poison ivy, I always wash his lower parts as soon as we get home, because my DH is VERY sensitive. With a little puppy, you'd probably have to wash ALL of her, and you probably don't want to do that every 5 minutes!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> I would make sure that she has ALL her vaccinations before taking her to a camp site like that! She could come across other animals, or feces at the lake which could be harmful to her. Make sure she has frontline on her!
> 
> I have the "lookout" car seats for three of my guys and I love them. They sit higher on the seat and are able to look out if they want. They are tethered into the seat using the seatbelt. It is also ok to travel with her in her crate if you prefer or dont have room for both.
> 
> I am always sure to pack extra wipes, towels and papertowels, just in case one does in fact get sick. My Logan gets sick so often I bring a bowl and just put it under his chin in the passenger seat and catch it while driving - it is too funny.


We started camping with Kodi within days of bringing him home. I checked with several vet friends about the shots issue, and was told that dogs are the biggest issue as far as innoculations are concerned. If there are other dogs (especially strays0 around that may not be UTD on innoculations, you have to really watch it. You also want to avoid letting ANY dog, puppy or not, drink out of puddles, as this is the most common vector for the spread of Lepto.

But running water is fine, and most vets don't recommend Lepto shots because of the high incidence of reactions, and the fact that it only protects against one of several strains. Likewise with Lyme. The shots are bad, and they offer only minimal protection. You're much better off using a good tick preventative like Frontline or Advantix.

Divaskychick might want to have her relatives talk with a local vet about which product seems to be working best for ticks in that area. I know that around here, (Eastern MA) Frontline is just about useless now. Also, check the pup several times a day, and remove any ticks found at once. It shouldn't be too hard on a small puppy whose coat is still pretty short. Do this for your daughter too, Divaschick! All the same diseases that dogs can get from ticks, people get too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! Little plastic baggies for cleaning up poo!


Oh, yeah! Those... LOTS!!!ound:


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, Karen. Will definitely check with a local Bangor vet before we leave.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Extra bottled water, towels, wipes or things to help clean them along the way if they have a messy butt. which tends to happen when they are nervous or out of their familiar element.

Gucci does okay on long rides, I usually let her sleep on my lap on a pillow (I know, she should be buckled up in a seat!) But we typically sack out together or if I drive, she sacks out. lol

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a comment about car seats vs. crates. Buffy, now 2, would sit in her car harness in a donut bed, but she could not see out the windows and any sudden noise [especially from a motorcycle gunning pas] would start her barking. She is much happier now in a car seat that is elevated enough so she can see out. That doesn't mean that she doesn't tend to bark at motorcycles and now bicycles, but she seems to be happier, anyway.

Buster, now 15 months, is a CHEWER. He is still traveling in his Pet Taxi [plastic carrier] which is secured to both the headrest behind him and the headrest of the bucket seat in front of his crate. He lays on a folded towel and has several types of Nylabones in there for him to chew so he won't chew on his crate. Fortunately, he travels really well.

I never considered a canvas crate or a Sherpa carrier for him because he could destroy it while on a short drive. I am planning to install a used car seat for him and will soak it in Bitter Apple first to try to prevent him from chewing up the nylon straps and other surfaces.

Have a great trip with your little one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a reminder - NO LEPTO SHOT!!!! In Havanese Rescue we very strongly recommend that you never ever give a Havanese the Leptospirosis vaccine unless there is an outbreak in the area. It might be a good idea for you to check with the local vets! 

And depending on where you are going Eagles may not be an issue - but in our area - Hawks are. If she is small you need to really watch and listen for their screech - if you hear it, bring the pup in. 
My little Laila has had to come in many times in the last few months as I see or hear the hawk around. They will pick up a small dog quicker than you realize.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy I just realized that we are all being downers!!! I don't mean to be that! You will be so thrilled to have your pup with you on vacation. It just takes a little "extra" to keep a Havanese Happy and healthy !!! 

Also remember to bring a brush and comb!! It she will be out in the bushes, or in the lake (Havs LOVE to swim!) you will need to groom her to get out any mats.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Laurief said:


> Boy I just realized that we are all being downers!!! I don't mean to be that! You will be so thrilled to have your pup with you on vacation. It just takes a little "extra" to keep a Havanese Happy and healthy !!!
> 
> Also remember to bring a brush and comb!! It she will be out in the bushes, or in the lake (Havs LOVE to swim!) you will need to groom her to get out any mats.


Thanks for the boost. I was starting to question my sanity for planning this!

Still hoping for recommendations for seat brands. There seem to be so many!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have my dogs ride in the car in crates, vari kennel types in the winter and wire in the summer. If travelling for a long distance I add one of those bottle holders that Paws n Tails sell that you can fit the small bottled water onto and put it on the crate. I also have them in crate. I always bring bottled water on trips. In the crates I put a toy and something to chew on and rotate them with others regularly. I bring an x-pen, but that is more luggage space, a personal choice. I stop at least every 4 hours to walk the dog. I also bring his/her regular food, enough for the trip plus a couple days in case of delay. If heartworm medicine is due during that time, it also. I also carry capstar for fleas. If the dog scratches, I give a capstar, don't want fleas. You'll need rabies certificates for going in and out of Canada. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Divaskychick said:


> Thanks for the boost. I was starting to question my sanity for planning this!
> 
> Still hoping for recommendations for seat brands. There seem to be so many!


Oh, you'll have a great time with her! As I said, we started taking Kodi on camping trips with us less than a week after we got him. You'll figure it out as you go along, and you and she will BOTH have a great time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Karen, no matter how much work = it is so worth it to have them with you while on vacation. AFter all, they are a family member!!! Once you get all these initial issues settled, the next time will be a breeze!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Divaskychick said:


> Thanks for the boost. I was starting to question my sanity for planning this!
> 
> Still hoping for recommendations for seat brands. There seem to be so many!


Here, hopefully, is a link to a discussion on the forum to a seat several of us have ordered. We have used ours for two 2500-mile trips and it worked great. Augie could see out of the window and he seemed to be quite comfortable in it. The carseat is attached to the car by seatbelt, and then there is a strap in the carseat to attach to the dog's harness, which does not come with the seat, so you would need to find a harness that is safe for car travel.

Have you done a search of the forum. There are other brands that others on the forum use and like as well. I like this one so well, that sometimes I feel as if I sound like a salesman for the company!  (I'm not, by the way! )

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12486&highlight=tagalong+booster


----------

